# Chatham - Kent - Netting On Train Bridge At Bottom Of Chatham Hill



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am back in Bristol and currently doing a project on feather pecking in hens. Im now stuck in Bristol for the next 5-7 weeks doing work and exams. I am trying to organise to go home soon but really don't know if I can.

Last week we drove through Chatham (Kent) for the first time in what seems like years. They have put up netting in front of a bridge at the bottom of the hill (google: Chatham Hill, Chatham ME5, United Kingdom). At first I smiled as I saw some intelligent pigeons sitting smugly behind the netting. However!!! The other side of the bridge I saw what I think was a dead pigeon stuck in the netting. 
I haven't had a chance to go back and we had an exam on Tuesday so had to come back to Bristol. 

I am writing to the council (email and address at the bottom of this) but I think there is a member in Chatham (sorry I can't remember who this is!) and if you could just have a look I'd be really grateful!

Thank You!
I will be going with a camera next time I'm home. 

XxX

Medway Council
Gun Wharf
Dock Road
Chatham
Kent ME4 4TR
Phone 01634 306000
Fax 01634 333188


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You seem to have it covered...although I would be inclined to CALL as opposed to just writing. Basically, this is one of those situations where...it stinks that they netted the place and displaced a Flock from their home...but it is FAR worse that the netting has failed (in really a very short time) and it has now become a bird trap.

I do not know who else you would contact about this, but I would figure out what other dept's might have something to do with this.....


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, Im going to have a look and call. 

I don't know when the netting went up but regardless, it shouldn't have caused this.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charlotte

I have sent a link to kartel who lives in Chatham.

Cynthia


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

*Trapped PIGEONS*

Hello Cynthia, My Husband only mentioned this to me recently, but he said it has been going on for about a year now. I asked him to put his ladder up and cut the netting but he said he would be charged with criminal damage. He has seen pigeons that have actually cut there throats whilst trying to get out. There have been dozens of them dying in this way, it is so cruel, Do you want my husband to take some photo's of the Pigeons, the council actually wait for the netting to fill with bodies that are rotting, and then they clear it out and put the netting back it is awful and should be stopped. Karen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Karen, if he could take some photos it would be a great help, then we can pursue it with the council, with the RSPCA and with the wildlife police.

Why on earth do they have the netting up? Surely a net full of dead pigeons is just about the worst thing possible?

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't believe it! I am going home for a day tomorrow and will go down and get some photos too. This has to be sorted out. I thought I was unlucky in spotting one poor pigeon but that is just so horrific and unnecessary.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have the photos of the trapped pigeons and the dead ones, they are shocking.

I have telephoned the RSPCA and they say that they will come back to me about any decision/action.

The rescuing of the pigeons must take precedence but I will also contact the council and complain, report it as a wildlife crime etc. I will pass the information on to other organisations that will help.


Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Im leaving for Kent this evening. Something must happen this week. I had no idea how bad it was.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Charlotte, and thank you too for bringing this to our attention!

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

My dad is contacting the RSPCA too. I have sent an email directly to the environmental department of Medway council and posted on their "emergency" facebook wall.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck guys with stopping this from going on, my thoughts and prayers are with you and the birds. Never give up!

Kamz (Susie)


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

If they agree to take the netting down and allow the pigeons to be rescued do you think Folly could help? I know they are in Tunbridge wells which is a good hour drive away but I think its the closest we can get?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have alerted Annete and Revati to the situation, also Wendy who lives in Maidstone. I have also written to Southwest Animal Protection, they were very helpful with the North Walsham Cull.


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

*Trapped PIGEONS*

Cynthia, We have phoned the fire brigade and an officer is going to have a look immediately, we will phone them later to see what action has been taken and we have also phoned the R.S.P.C.A so fingers crossed, we may be able to help. Karen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great Karen! Please keep us updated.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave from Tunbridge Wells and his wife are on their way to have a look. 

Cynthia


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

*Trapped PIGEONS*

The Fire Officer got back to me, he went to the arches to look at the scene, and said they have contacted Network Rail, and that they will be dealing with the problem tomorrow morning, Hopefully they will. We will check tomorrow to see what has been done. Karen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you get back to him to find out what will happen if there are squabs behind the netting? We don't want them killed by network rail or pest controllers but would need to move them to sanctuaries.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I have only just been apprised of this via Facebook - I have also written to both the council and to the RSPCA.

Frankly, my fight with Network Rail last year re trapped pigeons on the station platform took them nearly 7 weeks to sit up and take notice, even though they told me time and again they would deal with the situation immediately. In fact they will probably state its nothing to do with them, its the council .... or the contractors who installed the nets. 

If anyone knows the time these guys will be there, I can get down to ask them to ensure that the squabs are not killed ... but I do have to go to work tomorrow (had last week off) I usually leave at 6am and work in Northwest London so have a 2 hour journey so the earlier they are there the better.

Michelle

p.s. I am telephoning network rail now ... 0845 711 4141


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

If I cannot get there - is there anyone else? I am speaking to Network Rail right now .... she is checking the log to see the reference number given to this case ...


update:

Network Rail cannot give a time - not until after 9am tomorrow morning. They have my full details but if I am en route to work then can Cynthia call them on the above number quoting reference 2845466 stating that you are calling on behalf of Michelle Humphrey. Sorry I didn't know who else to suggest calls them if I am stuck in a tunnel somewhere .... my journey to work involves 45 mins Chat-St.Pancras (mainly tunnels) and then St.Pancras to Hendon Central (Northerline Underground).

If anyone needs me, I will be going out at 9pm but can be reached on my mobile: 07947495346

I have told the woman I spoke to - Kim - that under no circumstances are any of the living birds or the young squabs/eggs to be destroyed!!! and that someone, if we know a time, will come to rescue the birds .....

Also spoke to my friend who works for Medway Council (different dept) and he has confirmed that the netting is under the control of Network Rail and they can only act if get authorisation from Network Rail.

Michelle


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

The Fire Officer does not know how Network Rail are going to handle the situation, apart from the fact they are going to sort it out in the morning, Have you heard back from Dave from Folly Wildlife Rescue, perhaps he can attend in the morning or maybe he can phone Network Rail to see what time they will be there, so he can save any squabs if there are any.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will phone network rail and try to get their schedule, try to get wheover can go there in time.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Update: I have just been talking to Dave who is in Tunbridge, he and his wife will be able to go down tomorrow so I have given them the Network Rail number and reference number and Michelle's number so he and Michelle can co-ordinate things. If they are able to recover any weakened pigeons or squabs they will take them to Folly.

Apparently when Network rail went to "deal with" a squab that they had sealed behind netting in Clapham station their solution was to "despatch" it, so the situation continues to be pretty desperate.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I am back in Kent and am free all tomorrow. Any ideas on time?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charlotte,

I have e-mailed you Dave's contact number, he will be able to update you on times if you get in touch with him tomorrow,

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Good morning,

I have got through to network rail, at the moment they still cannot provide a time, the guy dealing with allocating jobs/times will be working on this shortly. They have promised to call me by 10:30 - from now until then I will be in/out of tunnels ans on the london underground. Will update as soon as I can.

I do no have the gentlemen at follys details so he can reach me on my mobile if necessary but again around 10:30.

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Network Rail are absolutely useless, they are completely unable to give me any idea on time and even date. I contacted them twice on behalf of Michelle and was told the structural engineer team will be working on this but that they won't be able to find the time from them. 
I have asked them to call the structural engineer team and tell them they must call and that this must be done today. They even said they thought the team would call after the netting had been removed, so I told them they MUST call before so the wildlife rescue team could be present. I couldn't get anything more out of them. 

Should they continue to fail to return my calls I will be calling and stating the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and that not removing the netting immediately is causing unnecessary suffering and they face prosecution, as even if they remove the netting, the fact that they have apparently been emptying it means they know the pigeons were becoming trapped in it and should therefore have been checking the netting at regularly to prevent further suffering. 

I will be returning to the netting this evening and taking further photographs should this not have been resolved. 

There are at least six dead pigeons clearly visible. It is entirely possible that there are more but we just can't see them. There are at least three alive pigeons trapped in the netting at the moment. One of them has paired up and its partner is following it on the outside of the netting. All three of them are still flying and walking back and forward trying to find an exit. Because of the size of the bridge it would be hard to catch them unless they got tangled in the netting. It is hard to say but not entirely impossible that there are pigeons obscured from view which have been trapped for longer and who are injured or dehydrated/starved and collapsed. 

I think it would be a help if other people called. I have made it clear to them that this MUST be done today but the more the merrier! 
I am now waiting.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Having looked at the photos there are definitely seven dead birds. 

These are the three trapped:


There are lots of pigeons in the area trying to land on the bridge. It is easy to see how why they get trapped.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

UPDATE: I have just been contacted by network rail. They are ready and awaiting council approval for road closure. I am contacting Dave (at Folly) and we will see what happens. Just having some dinner and will be down there.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlotte that is great news.

I am not sure if Dave got hold of you, I did manage to get the email address of Gary Nolan the guy in charge at Nework Rail, and asked Dave to pass this onto you for either Dave or you to send them a email to get their backsides in gear.

I was about to call you to let you know this when my battery died. 

Do you know what time this will happen? I am still at work, probably will not leave until about 6:30/7pm, meaning I won't get back to Chatham until around 8:40/9pm - but if you guys are still down there then, I could jump in a cab ... I do have a work mobile that I can be reached on but I cannot call out on 07876 502 467 so happy to pop down if needsbe.

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I still think the netting as they have it is completely non essential! Ooooh it makes me so


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I will call you. From the call it sounded like they were going to do it asap but the council would probably wait until after rush hour. Will be going down soon. If they've already done it by the time ive got there I will try and check the bridge and all around it for any missing pigeons. They called my phone but I got to it just after it stopped ringing. They said they would phone if there were any developments. 

I can't get hold of Dave, Im not sure its the right number but Ive left a message. 
Im taking a pet carrier with me and if need be can travel back to Bristol via Folly. 

Googling this makes it apparent this is a common problem and network rail tend to be the problem. You would have thought they'd of learnt by now.
Unfortunately it also reveals how badly some people think of pigeons, terrible messages left on some news articles saying its a waste of time.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Really hope everything goes well ... I am still stuck in the office, sadly paying for taking a week off, cannot see me leaving for another half an hour or so yet and with a 2hr+ journey (transport permitting) guess I won't get back to Chatham until around 9:30pm.

Once I leave the office, really hope sooner rather than later, with the underground journey and journey from St.Pancras to Chatham, it will be more or less impossible to get hold of me due to tons of tunnels.

You can always send a text though to my work mobile.

Sadly there will always be the ignorant people who simply refuse to educate themselves about pigeons, but who just prefer to listen to the evil words of those looking to make money! 

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I know. Just have to ignore them and carry on. 

Just been down there and nothing happening yet but traffic is still busy. They said they would phone if anything changed but if they haven't I will be going back at 8pm.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I am just starting my journey home, shd be at chatham st. by 9:40 so if you r still there and need help text me and I will grab a cab down to you.

Good luck
Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I will! Just leaving the house. Will text you if they are there or not. If they're not there I will try and call them again to see whats going on.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

*Update*

Just got back from Chatham. The netting is still there and pigeons still trapped HOWEVER, somehow, someone has removed three of the dead pigeons. There are no holes in the netting so I can't understand how they were removed. The is one dead pigeon (decapitated) on the pavement near the bridge. 
There are still four dead pigeons visible on the other side of the road. It was getting dark but I could still see one of the alive trapped pigeons roosting behind the netting. 
I phoned network rail again. They said they cannot explain why the dead pigeons have disappeared and one moved, they are still going to remove the netting and are waiting for the council to close the road. They are WELL aware that allowing the pigeons to remained trapped is against the law and should nothing happen they are liable. Dave (from Folly) has also contacted network rail and will be contacting the council, the police and the RSPCA. 

The council are holding this up.

Network rail explained why the netting is there and that they did not put it up. They say that due to the "acidic" nature of the pigeon droppings they "need" to protect the iron structure of the bridge. The council put the netting up. Network rail will however take the netting down. Their engineers are ready to take it down but are waiting for the road to be closed. For those of you who haven't seen the bridge, its a good 15ft at its lowest point and 20ft + at its highest and stretches over two lanes. It is at least a car long and the netting stretches over it all. In order for them to remove the netting they will have to close one lane at a time. They will be most likely to do this at night or midday, keeping well away for rush hour (you know, wouldn't want people to complain). 

So, I actually am supposed to be writing my project on feather pecking so will have to be heading back to Bristol at some time tomorrow. In the mean time I am waiting for network rail to contact me, or dave, or michelle, to say when they will be removing the netting. 

I will be going back to chatham tomorrow to see if anything has changed, check the pigeons are still alert and that none of the other dead pigeons have mysteriously moved. Should nothing have happened I will be phoning them again and we will be starting to looking into prosecuting medway council and network rail.

What would be really helpful is if people could bug the council to hurry up and close the road. They close the road = freed pigeons. 

Network rail said Medway Council 24 hr # is: 01634 304400
Their customer service # is: 01634 333333

I will update tomorrow.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Further update:

I (as has Dave) spoken to Thomas the out of hours guy at Medway.

Firstly, Network Rail are trying to pull a fast one!!!! They are quite within their right, if they feel it is essential, to close the highways without permission from Medway. Thomas believes wohat Network Rail have done is file a "3 day notice" advising that they will close the road/asking for permission to close the road within the next three days.

Interestingly Thomas told Dave that there is a bank of cameras trained on that part of the bridge and all is required is a cherry picker (whatever that is!!!) to remove the netting, only shutting down one lane at a time.

Anyway folks, Thomas is going to leave a message for the day time staff, I, Dave and Charlotte will be on the case first thing tomorrow with the council and I will also get onto Network Rail armed with the information now have and demand that something is done tomorrow or start legal proceedings.

Gnite all
Michelle


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

PoppyFieldVet said:


> ............They say that due to the "acidic" nature of the pigeon droppings they "need" to protect the iron structure of the bridge..


They should have plenty of resources for protecting the bridge. For one, they could paint it with the same paint that THEY use to paint the Forth Rail Bridge. (to protect it from the harsh Scottish weather across the Firth of forth & repel the seagull poop which accumulates on the structure.
They do nothing but make excuses for anything, & had to be ordered by Scottish Government to Repaint the Forth Bridge every year as they had cut back to painting to every 5 yrs to "avoid costs". Needless to say, the bridge then needed masses of restoration work to bring it back up to standard.


For information, a "cherry picker" is a small flatbed lorry, van or trailler which has a cantilever platform mounted on it that can raise a person to do the work. Normally used for things like repairing and changing street lamps, so there should be plenty around.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Good morning,

Another day ready for battle!

I have been on to Network Rail this morning who clearly state that they filed a 3 day notice to the council, so Medway have a 3 day window to choose the best time to close the road. It was never going to be an instant closure if Medway feel the situation doesn't warrant it!

I have told the guy at Network Rail this morning that they have today to get this matter finalized otherwise legal proceedings against NR and Medway would commence.

I haven't called Medway yet, heading into work, but I have a friend that works at Medway so I have asked him to give me the direct name and contact of the personnel with .edway who deal with road closures.

Sending this via blackberry, so will log in and update later.

Michelle

Ps thank you Bob re advising what a cherry picker is


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I have obtained the details of the people directly involved at Medway concerning traffic control ... This will by pass cust services. The info is: Traffic Management - call 
01634 306000, ask for Colin Green, Ron Shaw, or Martin Morris. I am en route to work and have a 2 hour meeting when I get there, so perhaps someone can call one of these guys. I will also try when I get out.

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Dave at Folly has been in contact with the council again with no great success. Legal action is the next step but Dave is also contacting the media and AnimalAid. 
I have sent a few pictures to the medway messenger and medway council.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just sent the following email to Gary Nolan at Network Rail, after I spoke with Martin Morris at Medway Council ....



> On 10 May 2011 13:39, michelle humphrey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> For the attention of: Mr. Gary Nolan
> ---
> ...


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Just been back from the bridge, I think I'm staying til 6.30ish but I have to get back to Bristol. Thank you Michelle and Dave! I really hope that they will close the road this evening.

I used my camera to zoom in on the bridge and found another dead bird in the guttering. Michelle phoned me and told me that Medway council have given permission to close the road this evening. I probably won't be around (I might make my dad go(!)) but hopefully they'll have the sense to actually do something right and phone Dave and Michelle before they do it. 

There is a warning of road closure on their website but this is for the 11th. 
http://medway.elgin.gov.uk/index.cf...earchType=mapclick&typeOfLastSWSearch=current

Hope they get this done tonight. 

Thank you again to Michelle and Dave for calling me and them to make them actually do something. May be next time they'll think twice if they get a call about pigeons, well, we can only hope.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link Charlotte. Doesn't look promising for tonight then, but the end looks like it is finally in sight. Let's hope they have the sense, as you have mentioned, to call Dave in advance. Do not want them "despatching" the birds because nobody is there.

It would be nice to think that these guys have learnt a lesson, but we know that they haven't!

No thank you for going back and forward to the arches, this couldn't have been spotted last week when I had the week off ... such is life!

Hmmmm wonder if I will still have a job tomorrow what with being preoccupied for the last two 

Michelle

UPDATE: Screen shot of notice:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You have all done such a wonderful job! I so hope that all will end well this time. We will have to think of a campaign to stop this situation happening over and over again!

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes agree some kind of campaign that educates people would be wonderful ...

Just had a chat with Dave, since nobody can get a precise time, other than during the early hours whilst it is dark, both Dave and his wife will be driving down to spend the night camped by the arches .... now that is truely remarkable. Hopefully by sunrise tomorrow this little nightmare will be over .... until the next time ....

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

WOW! Dave and Cee are real heroes!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I know I was, for want of a better description, gob smacked!! I just hope someone does turn up .....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is truely amazing. I too hope their dedication is rewarded by the other parties doing what they should have done a long time ago when they eventually turn up.

Keeping my fingers crossed all this effort pays off with those poor birds being released, God willing they're still fit and well and that any squabs have survived.

Looking forward to hearing the outcome. 

Janet

I


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too! I really hope the council doesn't stand them up. I am back in Bristol. Cannot believe with wildlife involved they are so poor at giving information on times, even roughly. 
Lets hope this is it and that by tomorrow the pigeons will be freed and netting ideally removed permanently.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Here, here Charlotte,

and bless you for flagging this terrible situation up and making things happen.

Janet


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

UPDATE 11.05.11 

I spoke to Dave this morning.

Both Dave and his wife spent the night camped by the arches, but Network Rail failed to turn up!!! 

I will be sending a strong email to Gary Nolan @ Network Rail. Due to the fact that the road is the busy A2 Medway cannot shut down the road between 7am-7pm. We must get Network Rail to get their arses down by this evening. i will be informing Gary Noble that if tom morning nothing has been done, we will commence legal action .

I urge everyone here, no matter where you live, to bombard this dreadful man with emails :-

Gary Nolan
Network Rail
Email: [email protected]

Please. Thank you.

Michelle


update: I have jsut sent the following message :-



> from: [email protected]
> to: [email protected]
> date;11 May 2011 11:26
> subject; Re: Trapped Pigeons - Luton Arches, Chatham Hill, Chatham
> ...


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

I have just sent this message to Gary Nolan

Mr Nolan,
I understand you have been informed that, Dave Risley and his wife slept in their car at Luton Arches, and network Rail failed to keep up their end of the bargain this was absolutely disgusting, not to mention the cruelty you have inflicted on these Pigeons. Do you realize the amount of Pigeons that have died a horrible death in the past year due to your stupid unnecessary netting. I think Network Rail or rather you yourself should be prosecuted, under the Animal Welfare Act regardless of whether or not the netting is removed, you have taken up four days of many peoples lives worrying over these poor Pigeons. Lets hope you can sleep at night you horrible so called Man. Lets hope the netting is removed at 7 pm tonight.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Email sent. Legal action looks like the way to go.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I have contacted People for the Ethical treatment of Animals (PETA) and informed them of the situation. I have given them the email address to contact Gary Nolan. I am told the information will be passed on to their campaigns team. I did phone yesterday and reported what was happening so I have asked again for some response.

Unfortuantly the two people who I have dealt with before have left the organization. They were able to get a response fron Network Rail quite rapidly when they sent a letter threatening prosecution.Netting was removed very quickly on that occasion.

Anyone reading this who would be willing to phone PETA and speak to Philip Murray on 0207 357 9229 extension 221 and back up what I have already told him about the pigeons dying behind the netting etc, PLEASE do so. The more people phoning the better the response.

Many thanks to Dave and Cee who spent what was probably an uncomfortable night in their car. Your kindness and goodwill is most appreciated. Jayne


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Kent online news are forwarding it to their medway desk?!


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

*Warning Graphic Images*

Ok, a bit of ammunition. People need to act. I have sent these to the media and medway council. Maybe if people see whats going on they'll see how urgent it is.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I know these are horrible, but it seems they need some real pressure on them. Im hoping the media will do something but not holding my breath.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hate seeing photos like those, but they are good ammunition.

Karen, it may not produce immediate results but if the bridge is in the same ward as you are can you contact your MP about this? 

I may have lost the thread here a bit, but I am pretty certain that the people that camped out are Dave and Caroline Wetton.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes it was, they must be exhausted.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Dave has just phoned me to keep me updated. 

Dave now has details for the company Network Rail will be using to take the netting down. Network Rail says this will be happening on Friday at the earliest. He has been in contact and contacted by various people thanks to everyone telling everyone else by the sounds of it. An RSPCA inspector has been aware of this for two weeks and contacted both Network rail and Medway council two weeks ago but never followed it up and then went on holiday...but hopefully they will have some use and get more involved. 

So...if they coordinate themselves properly and the company get down there this weekend the netting will finally be taken down. They know the netting is a problem, they even know it has a large gash in it somewhere letting birds in and out...although obviously more in than out. Dave and Caroline saw six live pigeons in there this morning and two dead ones which weren't there on Sunday. 

Well, at least we may be getting somewhere. Thank you to Michelle and Dave for keeping me updated. I actually have to try and do some work but will keep checking back.


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for getting Dave's Surname wrong. When i had dealings with Folly Wildlife a couple of weeks ago it was Dave Risley that i spoke to.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I had become confused as well as "Dave from Folly" had been mentioned...I thought that meant Dave Wetton. It wasn't until you mentioned Dave Risley that I suspected we might be talking about two different people, but I couldn't see Annette finding the time to camp in an underpass, not during the baby bird and animal season!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has written into that imbecille Gary Nolan today. I also spoke with Dave and have nothing further to add to what Charlotte has already said. All we can do is wait for Friday to get here but keep the pressure on all concerned.

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A big thank you to those of you in the front line, this must have been so harrowing for you all It breaks my heart to hear that more pigeons have already died and more will probably follow due to the inefficiency and callous indifference of the organisations involved. I hope it is all resolved properly on Friday.


----------



## pigeonfight (May 12, 2011)

*address*

can someone post the address of this place please, or how to get there from the train station. thx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

pigeonfight said:


> can someone post the address of this place please, or how to get there from the train station. thx



This is as close as I can get, Luton Arches isn't coming up in google, but the railway arches are on Chatham Hill - you can't miss them. 

Directions









Map


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything - I have been stuck in a meeting for most of the day so haven't had the time to chase anyone or speak to Dave. 

Will try and give him a call a little later. Will be working from home tomorrow so will aim to get down to the arches myself if I can.

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't heard anything. I'm assuming they're organising something for tomorrow or Saturday. Hopefully this is what is happening. I was planning on calling Dave tomorrow, if nothing has happened I'll call NR and the council and get my dad to as well. Kent online showed some interest in the story so may call them tomorrow if they're still being useless.


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

Just phoned Maplins, the lady said nothing has been done yet, they are looking directly at the arch from their shop window, apparently they complained to the Council last month, telling them is was not very nice for the staff watching these trapped pigeons all day every day, and the dead pigeons are in clear view of the shop, they close at 6 pm tonight and open at 9 am tomorrow the number is 01634 818 588. We have also contacted the R.S.P.C.A and asked why nothing has been done, and that we are seriously disappointed with them.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Spoke to Dave this morning, the Netting company have confirmed that the work to free the birds will commence at 11pm tonight. Dave and his wife will be heading down to be there.

Both Dave and his wife went down to the arches yesterday, they were able to see where the birds are getting in, some can even find their way out, but it is the young that are having the problems and which are dying!!!  They tried to throw up food to the birds, without much success and with a bit of verbal from the public. Dave did say that the birds seem relaxed enough ...

I am supposed to be going out tonight, but if I don't will grab a cab down there myself around 11:15 to see if anything has started.

Watch this space .....

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope it happens. Good luck this evening. The fact that they have been aware of this problem for so long is soul destroying. If they don't act tonight they'll just get what's coming to them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is so sad, the ones that died trapped looked very young. If they hatch behind netting they don't stand a high chance of flying to freedon.

I hope all goes well tonight...you have all worked so hard at this.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Just spoken to Michelle at the bridge. It is happening! They are removing the dead and alive birds at the moment. They will then be covering the netting over again with another layer to prevent this happening again. Wish I could be there!

Thank You Michelle and Dave and Caroline Wetton! Pigeon heroes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear this is getting taken care of..those poor birds.... 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm half asleep 

Just got back - wonderful to meet up with Dave and Cee - two of the nicest people I have ever met. 

Removed 12 bodies, rescued one sqaub, so cute and one egg. 

There is a gap and the adults are getting in and out that way, when we first arrived there were just the two adults behind the netting, we think the parents of the squab and egg, they flew higher up and we were unable to get them, but they both looked healthy. 

As we wer leaving another adult got behind the net and dropped down onto he beam that spans the road. 

The netting team will be back in two weeks, as will Dave and Cee, and I, they will then be able to beter remove the netting, ge higher up and remove any new eggs/young and adults, replace and double stengthen the net and ensure that there is no way in. So still work in progress, but finally something has been done. 

The netting team were wonderful and team leader actually very sympathetic and understanding, but I guess because he has a love for wildlife!! And the Environmental Health and Safety guy from the council was equally helpful ..

I am no David Bailey but three pics, two of the men in action and the one that has made this week so worhtwhile 




























Gnite - and until two weeks time when this will continue ...

Michelle


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so good to see! I am so grateful that this has finally happened. One very cute and lucky little squab.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wish that we had a special Pigeon Talk Award for our Kent Team of Charlotte, Karen and Michelle...and the Wettons, even though they are not on PT! You all worked so wonderfully together, you are an inspiration. It is amazing how this developed from a sighting of a single dead pigeon (well spotted, Charlotte).

I hope that Network Rail start to behave more responsibly in preventing their nets from becoming death traps.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes well done to everyone involved-a great team effort!! 

The situation will need to be monitored especially if they are to replace old netting with new.Often a pigeon can be missed hiding behind a beam and accidently be netted in when sitting on a hidden nest.Or the contractor leaves a weak spot and the pigeons find their way in. Its incredible how they can get in through a very small space. You have to witness it to believe it.

Well I hope all involved can now rest and get some peace after such an ordeal. It really is mentally draining. Thank you all! Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sincere thanks to you all.

I know these situations are going on all about us and unfortunately there will always be more suffering. Following this story showed exactly how much time and perseverance goes into getting these large concerns to act. You never backed off or gave up. 
Unless you'd kept harassing them absloutely nothing would have happened.

Indeed there should be a special award for you and any others we know who do put so much of their heart and souls into helping these poor trapped pigeons.

Bless you.

Janet x


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

The trick is to never give up - and I am nothing if not stubborn! Surprised I still have a job, my mind was so much on the problems at Chatham last week, that work took a backseat!  

Still if it wasn't for Dave and his behind the scenes contacts, we could still be fighting. 

Fingers crossed that in a fortnight the entire bridge structure, which is extremely complex and full of deep crevices, can be searched an all birds, eggs can be removed and the netting replaced (which sucks) and done properly!

My thanks to Charlotte for her keen eyesight, I might live in Chatham but I am never really at that end ... my hot spot is Chatham Station. 

Michelle


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

Have been checking the arches regularly, there are no dead or trapped pigeons, so far so good. karen.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you so much for doing that Karen! Great to have a positive update, Dave W is trying to agree a protocol with the RSPCA, Network Rail and rescuers so that speedy action can take place when pigeons are being trapped. Hopefully something good will come from this tragic situation.

Cynthia


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

Cynthia, My Son has just phoned and told me there are 5 Pigeons trapped under the netting again desperately trying to get out, could you alert Dave to this please. Karen.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn! I have been out all day. I tried phoning but no reply so I left message on voicemail and have also alerted Michelle and Charlotte.

Please give your son a BIG thank you for checking...I hope they will be rescued soon!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Charlotte thinks these might be adults that are able to get in and out, but Dave is dealing with it...

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for checking, sorry Cynthia for not replying, Ive got my friends to change my facebook password to keep me off it during exam time and haven't checked my emails. 

My dad did text me on Wednesday evening (25th) saying they had closed the road and the second layer of netting was up, so any birds trapped are properly trapped. 

I'm supposed to be revising but will go for a walk later and try to call dave (we have almost non existant signal here) and michelle. 

Hope this gets sorted.Will also tell my dad and tell him to keep an eye out. 

xxx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They were supposed to get in touch with Dave so he could be there. MORONS! Everything seems to need to be follwoed up every day.

Sorry to bother you at exam time Charlotte, I know how time consuming and distracting just checking PT and FB, then responding can be! Your exams must take priority, so many animals lives will be saved by your qualifying.

Good luck.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you! Hopefully my dad was wrong! Dave has called and Ive given him my home number so hopefully sort out what happened on wednesday! 

XxX


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

My Son has just been to the arches to check and he counted 7 Pigeons that are well trapped behind two layers of netting, this is appalling after all that work that went into the first rescue. Karen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Karen.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Dave said he was going to have a look today. He is in direct contact with the companies who were supposed to be doing this on Tuesday. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I work at Folly Wildlife Rescue and Dave Wetton was in contact with me about this situation (but not yet about the most recent trapped pigeons) and I originally found this thread to post a photo of the pigeon squab, Archie, that was rescued from behind the netting to show you all his progress and well-being. I was hoping the situation was solved and I'm appalled to hear of the recent trapped pigeons in this saga. 

I'm sure Dave will give the companies involved a dressing down for not contacting him before they put up the netting. I do hope they fix this quickly. Poor pigeons.

Ok, well, I'll still post the photo so that everyone can see how the baby has grown since his rescue. He's got two friends with him and I have to admit, I'm not sure which one he is in this photo (I think he's the one in the middle).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update Rev. I am so glad that Archie is safe and well, he would have been another to die trapped in the netting when he fledged. I wish they would either make that type of netting illegal!


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

lovely to see Archie. Did Dave manage to have a look at the arches or sort anything out with his contacts in the council. Karen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just spoke to Dave, it seems as if someone had been along and put a double layer on half the netting. He took binoculars but couldn't see if any pigeons were trapped. He is in touch with the netting company and they are going to finish the job tonight, Dave will be there as this will be the last opportunity to save any pigeons that are behind the netting. He is going to try to get someone from the RSPCA to go there as well.

This is all always frightening and frustrating, so many pigeons die behind netting. We really will have to start some sort of campaign to make the people that are responsible for the netting accountable, but even when the laws make people accountable they are not enforced *unless* there is a financial incentive for the enforcer, such as an automatic fine.


----------

